# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Are CO2 tablets any good?

## Limmw

Being the lazy type, I am happy to come across CO2 tabets in a magazine. Any one has tried any of these before? Are they any good? Where can I get them in singapore? The magazine I saw was a taiwan publication, it said one just have to drop the tablets into the water to give CO2. Sound like a perfect solution to lazy guys like me..maintanence free it seems.

----------


## budak

Having to drop the tablets regularly into the tank to provide CO2 sounds like unpleasant work to me. Go for either proper CO2 systems (DIY or commercial) or no-CO2 setups (see the Aquascaping section for a long thread on such setups). There's no such thing as maintenance free though.

----------


## AquaObsession

> Being the lazy type, I am happy to come across CO2 tabets in a magazine. Any one has tried any of these before? Are they any good? Where can I get them in singapore? The magazine I saw was a taiwan publication, it said one just have to drop the tablets into the water to give CO2. Sound like a perfect solution to lazy guys like me..maintanence free it seems.



Co2 cylinder with solenoid will be more appropriate if you are "lazy" type.
Or non-Co2 even better. You will not have to do anything to Co2.

However, I follow the point of Budak...there is no such thing as maintenance free. If you are "lazy" type and think you will not have to put your hand many times in the tank at its initial stage and make adjustments, you are likely to be disappointed.

You will have to setup the tank, then after that do regular water change/trimmings/monitoring/cleaning filters etc etc, think twice before you get into the hobby then. Will save you time and money of course.

----------


## |squee|

I've not seen popular use of CO2 tablets. Instead, you see that many use cylinders. 

Also, you have to supply CO2 constantly. How constantly can you supply CO2 with repeated droppings of tablets?  :Smile:  

One more con: They're expensive in the long run.

----------


## XnSdVd

Try the Diana Walstad meathod and go tech-less. 

Water + fish + plants, that's all i've got in my 6ft tank, once every few months i have a green water outbreak which is quickly cleared up by adding live daphnia. But the plants grow REEEAAALLLY slow though. Beware.

----------


## genes

Being lazy and wanting a low maintanence co2 system. Get a big co2 cylinder, say 5ltrs or bigger together with a solenoid regulator. If you are running at 1bps, it'll last you a long long time before your next co2 top-up.  :Grin:

----------


## plantplant

i have tried some before. they are not useful. DIy yeast is better

----------


## riccia

if it's a small tank you are having, then maybe you can consider to use the tablets. but it is definitely not as effective as the CO2 cylinder with solenoid regulator because some plants need regular supply of CO2 daily.

----------


## Limmw

Thanks guys for the advice: if I go the cylinder way, what do I need and how much will it costs? Assuming my tank is 2ft type, and I am thinking of scouting around for 2nd hand equipment, what should I look out for? Thank again.

----------


## richietay

> Thanks guys for the advice: if I go the cylinder way, what do I need and how much will it costs? Assuming my tank is 2ft type, and I am thinking of scouting around for 2nd hand equipment, what should I look out for? Thank again.


i suppose if you targeting for a 2nd hand equipment, should have at least the co2 cylinder(depend on the size, 2 litre may works for you) and guage regulator. other things which may or may not be included, check valve, bubble counter, co2 diffusor/reactor and tubing!
as for price, keep a lookout in the market place or start a thread.

----------


## kemp

you can consider getting a 2litre (or more if buget allows) cylinder

----------


## |squee|

2nd-hand equipment are good, but you have to be resourceful and lucky to get good deals  :Grin: 
Be patient. CO2 is argubly the most important factor to a planted tank's health.

----------


## Phillipians

hey, why no get carbon additives like seachem carbon. It worksfor 2 ft and below tanks surprisingly well. tablets are way too ex as i ve tried them before

BTW, go for solenoid and co2tank if you want to be able to try a whole wide range of plants as some plants do require ample amounts of co2 to survive

----------


## GER

dun get those co2 tablets. i got a pack thats made in taiwan and its says can use for a week or so and you need to take d tablets out when it has finish giving out co2. guess what? within an hour its all disslove in water n i cant see much co2 produced. best is still use DIY co2 or pressure co2.

----------

